# Pet stores selling dogs



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

That's sad.

That is so much money! 

I wouldn't support them either, but at the same time, it might be worth it to keep him from spending his life as a breeder dog at a puppy farm. Hard choice.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Scenes like this break my heart as well. Yesterday my granddaughter and I were in a pet shop. They sell 'designer' puppies, mixes I've never heard of, for $500.+ 

These poor puppies are sitting in cages lined with newspaper full of poop & pee watching as life goes by. I'd rescue them all if I could.

We don't go there often but granddaughter likes to see all the animals and fish.


----------



## Kerplunk105 (Jul 3, 2011)

That sounds so horrible. Remember though, if you buy him you are just opening up a cage for another dog and giving them money to continue the selling/breeding. 

Thats so sad


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

Kerplunk105 said:


> That sounds so horrible. Remember though, if you buy him you are just opening up a cage for another dog and giving them money to continue the selling/breeding.
> 
> Thats so sad


Won't buy him - can't afford it!!! That helps take the dilemma out of it.. its just a terrible situation  Poor guy...


----------



## Mirinde (Jun 8, 2011)

There's a pet store by our house that sells puppies (generally between about 350-600 dollars), and I would never buy one or support the practice...but at least the shop keepers are genuinely good to them. Their pens are always clean, they always have lots of toys, water dishes are usually clean, and they are frequently let out to play with supervision. There's generally three or so puppies per pen...so they're not alone but they aren't overcrowded. It seems like the shop keepers genuinely care about them. Last time I was in, someone was buying a puppy and they were really interested in her home/yard/etc. and seemed to want the pup to go to a good place even though they have no control over it, really. Kind of a sad dynamic. They're a bunch of late teens-young twenties that seem to really care about animals but they're stuck in a job supporting things like this. 

Point is, maybe you could talk to the shop keepers? They may be willing to listen and open to being educated about golden puppies and their needs.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

The pet stores in our city are not allowed to sell dogs or cats but they can sell rodents and birds. I try to avoid the ones that sell any animals and I will only purchase my dogs' food from a feed store if I am away from my town. I don't have the heart to see the suffering of these animals and I refuse to give them one penny of my money.


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

Articles like this give me hope that someday it'll be different:

Building a humane community one pet store at a time


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

This is so sad  It sounds like a pet store we have called the 'Puppy Cottage' with way overpriced mixes for sale. It is terrible...


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Oh, this is just too sad. What a good boy he is, he deserves better.


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

I cant stand how sad this is


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

OMG-- I am going to sob now.......


----------



## HudsensMama9 (Dec 17, 2009)

This breaks my heart! I know we aren't supposed to support those stores, but it doesn't make it any better for those poor babies there. That poor golden boy didn't ask to be taken to a store like that.  I can't go into pet stores or I leave heartbroken and in tears. My mom called me crying a couple months ago- I guess she and my sister took my niece to look at the puppies at pet store near her house (my niece LOVES seeing the pups), and there was a sweet 18 week old golden there. The price was reduced to $800 from $1500 because she was getting older. My mom asked to take her out of the cage and she and my niece played with her for a while. My mom called her Goldie and said she was just the sweetest, happiest puppy. When it came time for them to leave, the worker at the store kept trying to pick up "Goldie" and she kept running away from her and over to my mom. My mom and my niece were crying hysterically. My niece begged my mom to buy the pup. The worker said that the pup recognizes their uniforms and doesn't come to them because she doesn't want to be put back in the cage. My mom thought about the pup for weeks after and kept debating on "saving" her. I guess a few weeks later, her price was reduced to $400 and someone bought her. I just keep telling myself that she is with her Fur-ever home and now has plenty of room to run and play. Those stores make me so sad and sick to my stomach.


----------



## Chuppy (Apr 11, 2009)

HudsensMama9 said:


> This breaks my heart! I know we aren't supposed to support those stores, but it doesn't make it any better for those poor babies there. That poor golden boy didn't ask to be taken to a store like that.  I can't go into pet stores or I leave heartbroken and in tears. My mom called me crying a couple months ago- I guess she and my sister took my niece to look at the puppies at pet store near her house (my niece LOVES seeing the pups), and there was a sweet 18 week old golden there. The price was reduced to $800 from $1500 because she was getting older. My mom asked to take her out of the cage and she and my niece played with her for a while. My mom called her Goldie and said she was just the sweetest, happiest puppy. When it came time for them to leave, the worker at the store kept trying to pick up "Goldie" and she kept running away from her and over to my mom. My mom and my niece were crying hysterically. My niece begged my mom to buy the pup. The worker said that the pup recognizes their uniforms and doesn't come to them because she doesn't want to be put back in the cage. My mom thought about the pup for weeks after and kept debating on "saving" her. I guess a few weeks later, her price was reduced to $400 and someone bought her. I just keep telling myself that she is with her Fur-ever home and now has plenty of room to run and play. Those stores make me so sad and sick to my stomach.


that breaks my heart


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

A pet store in my town sells mixes for $1500+ and purebreds (alternative registry) for around the same. Everything is clean and lovely in there, and even so, you won't catch me spending so much as a penny on anything in there. Every nickel you spend in a store that sells dogs (even if you don't buy one of the dogs) supports the store. "Saving" one pup means giving them the money to bring two more to the store.

If you really want to help, type up a flyer about how to buy a healthy Golden puppy and hand it out in front of the store for the afternoon.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

KatieBlue'sMidnightSky said:


> OMG-- I am going to sob now.......


Crying right along side you


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Summer's Mom*

Summer's Mom

This is so heartbreaking.


----------

